# Solved: LG High Def Recorder HDD format error



## Jordster (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have a LG High Definition Recorder LST-5402P, and the HDD has an erorr. When I try to format it, it says Please wait, then Failed to format HDD.

Is there any solution to this? Thanks


----------



## Jordster (May 14, 2008)

Don't worry. I fixed it.

All I did was change over the HDD inside the recorder, luckily I had a spare 200GB ATA lying around


----------



## Muzza_p (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh I was wondering about those issues.
I have a LST-5402P and was wanting to know how to back-up the data off the HDD. one of the questions I was going to ask was if the hard drive can be replaced with something of a different size, or if it has to be the same size and model as the OEM drive? The other question I was going to ask is if anyone knows the format/filesystem of the HDD's used in the LG units? are they FAT/NTFS/EXT2/HPFS or something else used by LG? Does anyone know? or should I remove the drive (from my 2month old unit) and put it in my PC to find out?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

muzza_p said:


> oh i was wondering about those issues.
> I have a lst-5402p and was wanting to know how to back-up the data off the hdd. One of the questions i was going to ask was if the hard drive can be replaced with something of a different size, or if it has to be the same size and model as the oem drive? *the other question i was going to ask is if anyone knows the format/filesystem of the hdd's used in the lg units?* are they fat/ntfs/ext2/hpfs or something else used by lg? Does anyone know? Or should i remove the drive (from my 2month old unit) and put it in my pc to find out?
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.


fat 32


----------



## Muzza_p (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic
If i find out anything else about them, I will keep the forums up to date 
Thank you very much


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Muzza_p said:


> Fantastic
> If i find out anything else about them, I will keep the forums up to date
> Thank you very much


You're welcome:up:


----------

